# Some more cast iron mig welded.



## aametalmaster (Jun 23, 2012)

This is a heavy 10 lathe part that Nelson sent me years ago and the corner was broke out. I layed a copper mig nozzle in the hole and mig welded it up. Total welding time 30 seconds. Ground it off and drilled out the copper slug. I wanted to keep that cast look with the rounded corners like the other side. Thanks Nelson...Bob


----------

